# Dakine Low Roller Bag



## sciknen

Hey how we doing..

I have a thread going about picking out a good bag.

What I was looking for was something big enough, with padding, and for travel. 

People were saying here to get something with wheels as I will be going through airports. So That was added to the list as well.


I did a little searching for reviews online and found good stuff on the Dakine Low Roller.

Well I picked her up from altrec $90 shipped. She got here in 4 days. Great shipping. 

Okay well here she is in the box..







Huge

Here she is all laid out.. Looks well built, double stiched seams. The zippers are heavy duty, could be heavier duty though, Also you can lock all the zippers, even the front boot pockets. multiple handles, look well built.









She has some kind of reflective lining? Also has a id take holder thing. Name address type of stuff, can't see in picture

















This is the minimum I will be keeping in here. Mostly for just a short trip to a small mountain out here.1 snowboard, 1 pair of boots. 1 light jacket, 1 snowboard pants, 1 longjohns, 1 pair of gloves, 1 baclava, 3 pairs of socks ( probably wear a pair to the mountain). there will also be a sweatshirt of something of some kind and a t shirt that I will be wearing to the mountain most likely.


















My only gripe with the bag. Boots don't fit in the boot pockets. They are Burton Freestyle size 12. 

The board is a Lib Tech Skunk Ape 169 with Burton bindings forget what kind right now. The board fits in the bag well, a little bit of room as it is 175 bag. Not to worried about the length, just pack it well. The width of the board is a non factor in this bag, plenty of room.


One thing that worries me is my bindings over hanging the board. Not sure if they will get broken off.. I can always just take them off while I ship or just the ankle support thing, not sure of the name. 









The padding doesn't seem like much to me, not sure how much I need though. Here is the thickness at the bottom end of the bag near the wheels











Have any questions just post up here or shoot me a pm.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## MeanJoe

Hard to tell from your pics if the bag is actually padded or just lined. I have a Burton Gig bag (non-wheelies) that has the same type of lining but it is padded on both sides. I've never had a problem with the bindings or any kind of damage while traveling and I've done a few trips out west via the airlines using the bag. Since the gig bag is pretty slim profile, I usually stuff a jacket/pants between the bindings and carrying boots in it is not possible. I use a second gear bag for my boots and other stuff.

Unsolicited tip - If you are traveling by air and have a helmet, save yourself some packing room by clicking the helmet onto your carry-on backpack with a or d-ring or carabiner. Helmets take up too much space in a bag to pack them with your gear. I usually toss gloves, my air hole mask, and small electronics like HD cam and all my charging cables into a CamelBak and clip my helmet on the outside and carry that onto the plane.

Thanks for posting the review, I'm in the market for a new bag as my new board won't fit in my current Gig bag. I'll check out the Dakine, I think they carry it at my local shop.


----------



## sidewaysSA

I have the same bag, but slightly smaller. It's done overseas trips now and I am yet to have any issues with the bag or its contents while travelling. This last trip I packed two boards, my boots (size 10) which did squeeze into the boot pocket, a helmet (which I would probably carry on in future more to save on weight than space), my jacket and two pairs of snow pants along with other odd items of clothing and equipment. All came in under weight and packed in nicely. The padding has been plenty enough for me and the only little gripe I would have is that I can't fit all my other gear for a two week trip in (non snow gear). 
I overcame this obstacle on my last trip by using a north face duffel as my carry on. Was enough to fit my clothes (which admittedly I still had too many of) cameras and computer.

I'd recommend this bag to anyone who knows how to pack their gear effectively. If you don't There are some good wide Burton bags around that will hold a lot more gear, or gear not packed as well.

Unsolicited packing tip: Use all the space you can for smaller items. The gaps under your folded down highbacks, inside your helmet. between the bindings, in your boots. It all counts.


----------



## Flipz

I am also looking at the Dakine Low Roller for my board setup but I have the some concerns about the width there. I just got a Burton Clash 155 and Burton Mission bindings size L and I measured the missions on the clash at 13,7 inches wide with about an inch showing outside the board waist. The bag measures at 12 inches wide and I am not sure whether this 1,7 inch would be a problem.

I see the OP has the bag from 2011, did you have any problems with the highbacks of the bindings get damaged for being outside the bag's width?


----------



## bodero

I just got back from my first trip using my Low Roller. 

Really liked it and had no issues at all. It fit all the gear I needed. 

I have heard people saying their boots dont fit in the boot pockets but I've had no trouble getting my size 13 thirtytwo's to fit in. It took a couple different attempts before figuring out that puting the heel in the back and the toe where the zipper curves around gets it to fit.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I have had a Low Roller for several years now and flown with it on probably something like 15 domestic flight segments. It hardly shows any wear and has held up pretty well. There's plenty of padding, but you can always put some clothing like jacket/pangs and/or base/midlayers under the base for additional peace of mind. your boots on top of the tip/tail help protect the tips and your bindings too. So far no damage to any of my hardgoods, fingers crossed that continues as I continue to use it.


----------

